# IPS Monitor under 9K



## ramakanta (Sep 4, 2016)

*IPS Display Monitor under 9K*

Need a 22 inch IPS Monitor for my desktop ( Gigabyte Motherboard B150M-D3H). please give some suggestion.
budget Rs. 9000.00

Urgent.. please give some suggestions. Thank you


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 14, 2016)

I want to buy 390 model. Please anyone suggest me.

One question,different between IPS & PLS.
which one better.
Thank you.


----------



## jodo_c (Sep 14, 2016)

Dell s2216h.


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 21, 2016)

jodo_c said:


> Dell s2216h.


Hi friend finally bought 2216
Thanks...
*s16.postimg.org/71y0rme6p/IMG_20160921_004750_1474440800515.jpg


----------

